#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-10
<GringoStar> Salut
<GringoStar> J'ai fait un montage photo avec Gimp, je l'ai transféré en pdf en utilisant l'imprimante virtuelle pdf print. Maintenant j'ai plusieurs fichiers pdf (1 par page) comment je peux les regrouper en un seul fichier de plusieurs pages?
<formolQC> GringoStar, il semble y avoir plusieurs moyens http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=merge+pdf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&expIds=17050,25657,25907,27339,27887,27951&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=merge+pdf+ubuntu&cp=11&qe=bWVyZ2UgcGRmIHU&qesig=r58GUxJxwFcep8gCYBWVmw&pkc=AFgZ2tleysqy0v8YvVKY3SYQfMTR16QY2X7FkdBEtWZhzkESRkdcdV6ZgDztbcFmUMCed6OFKqtnAW75IMeNAm6CbZeKAyE9Uw&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=merge+pdf+u&gs_rfai=
<formolQC> &pbx=1&fp=9bef8cda26d1a6ec
<formolQC> (cherche "merge pdf ubuntu" dans google)
<GringoStar> merci
<formolQC> http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_pdf_files   : pdftk 1.pdf 2.pdf 3.pdf cat output merged.pdf par exemple
<GringoStar> Quand j'essai d'installer le pakage j'ai ceci: The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources
<formolQC> ici tout semble vouloir fonctionner normallement, quelle version d'ubuntu utilises-tu ?
<GringoStar> 10.04 mais j'ai ce message sur tout les packages que j'essai
<formolQC> hein, as-tu joué dans les depôts ?
<GringoStar> oui mais je croiyait avoir tout remis comme par défaut
<formolQC> visiblement pas hehehe
<GringoStar> ;(
<formolQC> une méthode un peu conne pour remédier à ça consisterait à démarrer sur un live cd, puis que tu t'envois par courriel le contenu de /etc/apt/source.list
<formolQC> après tu la recopies dans le fichier de ton système et voilà
<GringoStar> quand j'ouvre le software source, la premiere page me dit que je download depuis un server du canada...
<GringoStar> je vais essayer avec le main server
<GringoStar> et oui ca marche
<formolQC> étrange....
<GringoStar> donc il ne faut pas utiliser le server canadien?
<GringoStar> en tk merci
<formolQC> personnellement, je choisis le serveur (québécois) de iWeb. c'est rapide autant que faire se peut sur ma connection (il me semble que leur serveur sont dans Hochelaga à Montréal)
<GringoStar> ubuntu était à jour, je l'ai fait hier mais en changeant de server je recoit un avertissement de mise a jour pour une centaine de packages et 80Mb
<GringoStar> c louche
<formolQC> peut-être y avait-il un problème sur le serveur que tu avais sélectionné ?
<GringoStar> J'espere que c rentré dans l'ordre
<GringoStar> je vais rester sur le main server
<Larriv> bonjours jaimerai savoire si il y a un canal de disscution hors topic francai sur le serveur
<Larriv> il y a quelqun ??
<MagicFab> Larriv, o/
<MagicFab> Larriv, si tu as une question pose-là.. c'est rare que les gens sur ce canal sont 100% à l'écoute de messages sans question ou qui ne les concerne pas personellement
<MagicFab> Nouvelles ressources pour questions sur LibreOffice en français: http://fr.libreofficeforum.org/
<Larriv> jaimerai savoire si vous conaisser des scrypts que je pourai loader dans xchat
<Larriv> MagicFab, tu pourait maider avec sa ??
<MagicFab> Larriv, pas vraiment, j'utilise xchat mais jamais utilisé des scripts
<MagicFab> tu auras + de chance sur le canal #xchat
<Larriv> jaimerai savoire aussi si tu connai des sources que je peux aider a ubuntu pour avoire plus de package
<Larriv> MagicFab, tu pourait maider avec sa ??
<Larriv> est-ce que il y a dautre canal francai sur le server ?
<MagicFab> Larriv, je crois qu'on t'a répondu hier - mais quel package tu voudrais ?
<MagicFab> il y a #ubuntu-fr et aussi plusieurs autres pays francophones..
<Larriv> plus de games, plus de tweak
<MagicFab> regarde ici: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<Larriv> jai un studio denregistrement aussi alor plus de programme dans le genre Fl Studio 
<MagicFab> pour les tweak, je n'en utilise pratiquement pas.. alors je sais pas
<MagicFab> tu peux regarder dans la communauté Ubuntu Studio: http://ubuntustudio.org/support
<Larriv> merci beaucoup MagicFab  japreci ton aide
<MagicFab> Larriv, avec plaisir - comment as-tu découvert ce canal IRC ?
<Larriv> sur internet dans une liste de canal, je me souvien plus c'est ou, mes je vien du nouveau-brunswick donc je me suis dit que cetai proche
<Larriv> MagicFab, est-ce que tu est operateur de ce canal
<MagicFab> Larriv, oui, comme tout membre Ubuntu
<Larriv> comment devien-ton membre de ubuntu
<Larriv> de quelle ville est- tu MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Larriv, dans XChat tu peux chercher tous les cannaux Ubuntu - pour la liste complète, ici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MagicFab> pour la liste de tous les pays où il y a des loco team (et, probablement, canal IRC), ici: http://loco.ubuntu.com
<MagicFab> Larriv, Montréal
<MagicFab> Larriv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
 * MagicFab -> food
<Larriv> MagicFab, une vite apercue de comment devenire membre et cela a laire tres dificile lol
<IdleOne> pas tout les membres Ubuntu sont operateur 
<Larriv> IdleOne, ok mes jaimerai quand meme devenire membre de ubuntu mes le processuce de selection me semble tres dificile
<IdleOne> pas si dificile que ca l'aire
<Larriv> IdleOne, est-ce que sa prend beaucoup de temps avant de recevoire la decision
<IdleOne> une fois que tu fais application et tu te presente a la rencontre, la decision est immediate.
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<Larriv> IdleOne, oui mes je vien du nouveau-brunswick donc il me serait dificile detre a la recontre en personne
<IdleOne> moi j'ai participer pendant 4 ans avant d'appliquer
<IdleOne> ells sont sure irc
<Larriv> IdleOne,  ok je suis nouveau donc je devrai p-e atendre lol, on participe comment
<IdleOne> regarde le liens que je viens de poster
<IdleOne> Larriv: tu parle englais aussi?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, sur ce canal, il est configuré pour que tout "Ubuntu Member' qui a son cloak IRC peut obtenir le statu d'operateur.
<IdleOne> MagicFab: menteur!
<IdleOne> I can't op in here :/
<MagicFab> IdleOne, you should. 
<MagicFab> pis sois poli :D 
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> I am always polite 
<MagicFab> IdleOne, we can fix that sometime later today - I have to feed the monsters now :D
<IdleOne> well 99% of the time
<IdleOne> hehe no worries
 * MagicFab -> :D
<Larriv> IdleOne,  oui je me debrouille en anglais dison lol
<MagicFab> IdleOne, c'est facile en fait attends
 * MagicFab relis les instructions qu'il a lui-même écrites... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FCreatingChannels
<MagicFab> IdleOne, aren'tyou on the IRC council too ? Double fail :)
<Larriv> IdleOne,  je comprend mieu que je peux parler, car je suis dans les forces canadienne et a gagetown quand jai eu mon cours de base dison que mon sgt. aimai pas trop repeter quans je disait quoi?? donc jai faite bcq de pushup et jai apri langlai lol
<IdleOne> I am not on the council
<MagicFab> IdleOne, quit the channel, re-enter, and try getting op
<IdleOne> Larriv: the page I linked will explain how you can become a member based on irc contributions
<IdleOne> yay!
<IdleOne> thanks dude
<MagicFab> IdleOne, you liar!!!
<IdleOne> I am not a liar!
<MagicFab> :D
<IdleOne> thanks for fixing it :)
<MagicFab> weird, I am 100% I did this before. Merci du rappel.
<MagicFab> NOW gotta RUN :D
<IdleOne> later
<Larriv> donc que doit-je faire pour participer avant de devenire membre ??
<IdleOne> be on irc, help people, follow the Ubuntu code of conduct (sign it also)
<IdleOne> document what you do on your wiki page, create a launchpad.net account.
<Larriv> ok thank's man 
<IdleOne> there is no set list of things to do. there is no steps to follow precisely, no exam to take.
<Larriv> so i will be nice and helpful to other one
<Larriv> IdleOne,  where do you live
<IdleOne> I'm in Montreal
<Larriv> IdleOne,  cool i love montreal, im going there about each 2monts, but last time there is a f****** (ontarien) thats it my car
<IdleOne> heh
<Larriv> IdleOne,  your a man ?
<IdleOne> yes
<Larriv> do you like cars, cars is my hubby, about 3years ago i was a looser, ive been taking heavy drug and almost lost my life, so i decide to quit this habbit then i buys my first car, its a Vw Jetta with a vr-6 engin from germany, and sincy then instead of putting my money into drugs ive put it in my car, so now it is a car for carshow i had win the 2nd price at montreal exotic car show so that was very nice
<Larriv> IdleOne, sorry for talking about my life lol, 
<Larriv> IdleOne,  i dont wont to bother you
<IdleOne> haha no problem
<Mobidoy> Larriv, tu es a Gagetown ? Quel métier (vieux militaire de 21 ans de service ici :) )
<IdleOne> lunch time
<Larriv> Mobidoy, jetai a gagetown seulement pour faire mon training de base
<Larriv> IdleOne,  good hapitite
<Larriv> appetite
<Mobidoy> Ok, tu es ou la ? et quel metier te diriges-tu ? 
<Mobidoy> J'ai fait mon training de Blindé à Gagetown.... que de souvenir lol :)
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  je ne suis plus dans les forces malheureuse, apres le deces de mes parent jjai faite une depression et un burnout et depuis jai pu vrement envie de me faire crier apres
<Larriv> mes je vie a edmundston
<Larriv> au nord-ouest de la province
<Mobidoy> Ohh dsl pour tes parents... 
<Mobidoy> oui . je connais edmunston
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  ta pas a etre desoler mes merci quand meme :)
<Mobidoy> ont arretais souvent la quand ont fesait le voyage entre valcartier et gagetown pour les exercises...
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  toi tu est situe ou
<Mobidoy> Je suis a Mtl, Longue-Pointe
<Larriv> Mobidoy, ok, mes je compte p-e a me re-enroler dans les force, jaimerai etre dans les force de la marine
<Mobidoy> En realiter, ont arretaient au centre de ski et glissade d'eau juste avant Edmunston
<Mobidoy> Pas de metier en particulier ? 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, oui le fameux Mont Farlagne lol, mes il ny a plus de glissade deau maintenant
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  jai pas encore fait de choix sur la cariaire militaire que je veux faire
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  jesait de pas trop i penser souvent, car maintenant je suis fiance et jatend mon petit bebe dans 7mois donc ma fiance aimerai pas sa que je retourne a larme
<Mobidoy> Exact Mt Farlagne :)... Ok, pour la carriere, pense à plus tard aussi... moi apres 10 ans comme blindé, j'ai changer pour tech electronique car, y a pa sd'offre d'emplois pour chauffeur de tank dans les petites annonces :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  oui je comprend, moi je trouve sa drole les anounce a la tele, ENROLER_VOUS et toute le tralala qui suis, mes en meme temps les offre de metier son tres rare
<Mobidoy> oui, ca depends du metier choisi..... 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, ta dequoi a etre fiere detre dans les forces, moi je crois que cetai ma seul fierter, la seul chose qui me donnai un peux de merite dans la vie, et jai lacher... jle regret telement
<Mobidoy> Il ne faut pas regretter.... Tu as tes raisons... Et en plus, tu penses y retourner donc, tu peut garder la tete haute ! 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, merci
<Mobidoy> Y a pas de quoi. Tu connaitrais pas Donald Roussel par hazard ? 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, non, mon deuxiem nom c'est roussel quelle hazard lol
<Larriv> est-ce que c'est toi
<Larriv> Mr. Donald Roussel was appointed Director General, Marine Safety, Transport Canada, in October 2008.
<Larriv> est-ce que cest lui
<Larriv> Mobidoy, ?
<Mobidoy> Non :) 
<Mobidoy> C'est pas moi et c'est pas lui
<Larriv> donc c'est qui lol
<Mobidoy> C'est un Tech Electronique, plus de 25 ans de carriere.... Il vient et est retournée maintenant a Edmunston
<Larriv> daccord, non son nom me dit rien
<Mobidoy> 6 moins au moins pour devenir membre Ubuntu, bon, 3 mois a attendre encore alors... :) 
<Mobidoy> oups 6 mois*
<Larriv> Mobidoy, tu me parle ?
<Mobidoy> non, commentaire général :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  ah ok :P
<Larriv> Mobidoy, tu utilise Xchat ?
<Mobidoy> Avis aux intéressés, l'ubuntu hour de Longueuil auras quand même lieu, je prendrais la relêve de cyphermox qui seras sous le chaud soleil du mid-ouest américain :) 
<Mobidoy> oui Larriv
<cyphermox> chaud soleil... ouin
<cyphermox> tu veux dire neige fondante du Texas ;)
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  tu conai des bon scripts que je devrai installer ?
<Mobidoy> rofl cyphermox, ca resteras pas longtemps :) 
<Mobidoy> Larriv, je n'utilise pas de script mais, regardes ici http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/ et ici http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3985
<cyphermox> bbl
<komputes> MagicFab: updated http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:Radio-Canada_Libre with a pic of the mascot
<Mobidoy> Lol cool komputes :) 
<MagicFab> komputes, WTF - hilarious
<komputes> :) - don't ever say old pins/badges from the 1970's can't be re-used! 
<Mobidoy> lol
<deuxpi> wow
<avoine> haha nice komputes
<Larriv> ./install
<Larriv> jai besoin pour syncroniser les application de mon iphone sur ubuntu 10.4
<Lrrr_> besoin de quoi?
<Larriv> daide
<Larriv> XD
<Lrrr_> Synchroniser quoi?
<Larriv> Lrrr,  je peux syncroniser mes photo et ma music mes pour mes aplication je peux pas
<Lrrr_> pourquoi tu veux syncher tes applications?
<Lrrr_> c'est ça que je catchs pas
<Larriv> Lrrr, pour faire un backup
<Lrrr_> ah, ok
<Larriv> Lrrr, yup donc ta tu une ider comment joure pourai faire sa
<Larriv> je**
<Lrrr_> non
<Larriv> Lrrr, merci quand meme :p
<Larriv> MagicFab, hey
<MagicFab> Larriv, o/
<Larriv> MagicFab, have any idea how to make a backup of my iphone aplication on ubuntu 10.04 ??
<Ankman> oO
<MagicFab> Larriv, iPhone et moi = pas vraiment
<MagicFab> Apple c'est mal.
<Larriv> MagicFab,  ah ok merci pareil mal
<MagicFab> de rien.
<Larriv> MagicFab, better than windows
<MagicFab> Larriv, 5 pour l'effort ;) I don't feed trolls
<Larriv> MagicFab, sorry jcomprend pas ske tu veux dire par trolls?
<Ankman> apple is evil
<MagicFab> j'ai pas dit evil, j'ai dit mal.
<Larriv> Ankman, ive running all my studio equipement on apple mac and there about nothing better then mac lol, but now that im on linux, linux is the best fucking thing i had ever seen lol
<Ankman> my personl opinion
<Larriv> my personal opinion too 
<Ankman> well i'd like a mac too. but still...
<Larriv> ya but its strongly better then windows shit, it called windows because, its the way that left my house lol
<Ankman> hehe
<Ankman> anybody uses ubuntu and has sidplay2 instlled?
<Larriv> Ankman, no, but im curious to know what is sidplay2 ??
<Ankman> player for Commodore  64 music
<Ankman> it once worked here but i assume after the OSS emu driver was removed from the kernel it no longer works
<Ankman> as it seems not to be able to use ALSA - or...
<Ankman> it relies on pulseaudio which i "crippled" with the so called audio-hacks for ubuntu
<Larriv> Ankman, what about putting back the driver in place?
<Ankman> it's not that important, just wondering
<Ankman> i could complile my own kernel if i wanted - but don't want
<Ankman> anyway if sidplay2 no longer works with others too it should be removed from ubuntu. better replaced with a version supporting ALSA
<Larriv> Ankman, yup
<Ankman> i hoped MagicFab would have said something... :-)
<deuxpi> Ankman: I would really like to see a survey of applications with the audio frameworks they support
<Ankman> good idea
<Ankman> might be able to script it
<deuxpi> for pulseaudio, you can check for libpulse0 as a dependency
<deuxpi> for ALSA, libasound
<deuxpi> grep "/dev/dsp" /usr/bin/*   ????
<Ankman> nah
<Ankman> not idea yet
<deuxpi> :)
 * Ankman watching cheap 80s movie :-)
<Ankman> predator vs rambo, while the predtor is a  robot LOL
<Ankman> made in italy
<deuxpi> wow :)
<deuxpi> Ankman: http://www.deuxpi.ca/audio-survey/
<deuxpi> first try :)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, il reste tu encore de la neige ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-11
<cyphermox> je sais pas j'ai pas encore été voir dehors
<cyphermox> j'ai l'impression que c'est froid anyway
<Larriv> hi people
<KimLaroux> <3 Aqualung
<Larriv> ?
<KimLaroux> <deuxpi> Ankman: http://www.deuxpi.ca/audio-survey/ <= that
<Larriv> comment aller vous ce-soire
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, vas donc au poste de police voir mon ami Eddi Ibera.... Dit lui un bonjour de ma part :) lol
<Mobidoy> Bonne soirée Larriv :) <
<Mobidoy> oups Eddi Ibarra je veux dire :) 
<Ankman> KimLaroux: wow, cool
<KimLaroux> Ankman, that's deuxpi's link, he sent it to you earlier =P
<Larriv> Mobidoy, toi aussi :) :P
<Ankman> deuxpi rocks :-)
<Larriv> Mobidoy, dhabitude est-ce que les jens parlent  plus sure ce canal
<Mobidoy> non pas tellement plus :) c'est tranquile mais, avec de plus en plus d'usager, ca monte :)
<Larriv> Mobidoy, c'est bien, jespere de pas etre trop tanant lol car je conte bien venire souvent sur ce canal
<Larriv> Mobidoy, quelle sont les autre canal que tu parle ?
<Mobidoy> c'est correct ca :) 
<Mobidoy> Aucun :) 
<Mobidoy> Je suis juste ici :)
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  ok, si je vien tres souvent sur le canal et que je respect les autre personne, est-ce que ce serai possible davoire des acces au canal, genre operateur ou quelque chose du genre
<Mobidoy> Je suis pas bien placer pour te le dire... j'en ai pas moi même..... Je ne me suis pas renseigner la dessus :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  ah ok je mexscuse je pensait que tu etai operateur sur ce canal
<Mobidoy> Non non... et pas besoin de t'excuser :) 
<Larriv> :)
<KimLaroux> Ça sert à quoi être OP sur Freenode?
<Mobidoy> aucune idee KimLaroux :) j'en ai jamais vue un....
<Larriv> cela donne des pouvoire a controler le canal, bannir, debannir, etc
<Mobidoy> Oups pas vrai, MagicFab c'est donner les droit ce matin et les a donner a IdleOne :) 
<KimLaroux> Larriv, juste avoir un OP veut rien dire sur Freenode
<Larriv> KimLaroux, c'est possible, je ne suis plus tres familier avec irc, cela fait plus de 10ans que je navai pas utiliser irc
<KimLaroux> Alors je te met à jour =P
<KimLaroux> Freenode a un système beaucoup plus fiable que les OPs
<KimLaroux> les Nicks sont enregistré
<Larriv> c'est possible merci pour linformation KimLaroux :)
<KimLaroux> Larriv, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Larriv> KimLaroux,  merci pour le link
<Larriv> aller faite pas les oreilles crome, parler un peux lol, il ni a pas daction sur le canal :(
<IdleOne> KimLaroux: on utilise les nick enregistre mais les canal on besoin d'intervention humaine de temps en temp
<KimLaroux> Ouai je sais, mais les nicks des "op" sont enregistré, alors ceux qui interviennent n'ont pas besoin d'être OP
<Larriv> IdleOne, hey mes comment devien ton enregistrer op dun canal
<IdleOne> on aide le monde, on ne demande pas pour devenir op et avec le temps on le deviens :)
<KimLaroux> touché
<Lrrr> ~me
<Lrrr> oops ça marche pas ici
<IdleOne> dans #ubuntu-qc tout les membres Ubuntu so ajouter a liste d'access avec ChanServ
<IdleOne> sont
<Larriv> IdleOne,  okep merci pour linfo, jessai daider le monde le mieu que je peux lol, p-e pourai tu maider il y a un gars sur un autre canal qui ne peux pas mounter son cd-rom ta une ider comment faire
<IdleOne> pas vraiment, Ubuntu fonctionne bien pour moi. J'ai rarement des problemes
<IdleOne> p-e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount vas aider
<IdleOne> souper!
<Larriv> IdleOne,  merci pour linfo :)
<Mobidoy>   
<Larriv>  
<Larriv> bon jvai me coucher moi salut a la prochaine
<Larriv> Mobidoy, IdleOne Lrrr  salut on se reparle demain bonne nuit :)
<Larriv> salut aussi a KimLaroux 
<Mobidoy> bonne nuit Larriv... 
<Mobidoy> desoler afk :)
<Larriv> Mobidoy, afk ?
<Larriv> maintenant ZzZzZz... lol
<Mobidoy> ok Chow... moi j'ecoute la game de championnat BCS :)
<Mobidoy> http://i.imgur.com/Mx2xA.jpg
<Musashimaru> :)
<Larriv> hello
<Larriv> good morning lol
<Larriv> hey MagicFab 
<Larriv> comment va -tu
<MagicFab> o/ bonjour à tous, salut Larriv
<Larriv> MagicFab, jai besoin de ton aide :)
<MagicFab> deuxpi, IdleOne JunK-Y !
<Larriv> jessai de upgrader 10.04 a 10.10 
<MagicFab> moustafa, sipherdee starcraftman txwikinger bonjour!
<Larriv> et sa me donne cette ereure
<starcraftman> bonjour MagicFab :)
<MagicFab> Larriv, à moins de me concerner personellement SVP lance ta question ici et si qq'un a le temps ils viendront. Je peux revenir dans 1h env. Désolé, merci pour ta patience.
<Larriv> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<MagicFab> Larriv, je te suggère aussi de cherche avec exactement le message erreur que tu indiques, plus "ubuntu" - erreur courant lorsqu'on expériement avec plusieurs sources de package
<deuxpi> Larriv: de quelle façon as-tu lancé la mise-à-jour ?
<moustafa> salut MagicFab 
<moustafa> Je devrais apprendre a mieux utiliser XChat
<moustafa> Larriv: Je te suggère d'aller dans Synaptic Package Manager, puis de regarder pour des paquets "brisés" (broken) en utilisant les Custom Filters
<moustafa> S'il y a un paquet brisé la dedans, tu le verras
<Larriv> moustafa, jai regarder mes il ny a rien :( jai faite plusieur recheche sur google et jusqua present rien de fonction. je ne c'est plus quoi faire :'( lol
<moustafa> Larriv: deuxpi avait demandé de quelle facon tu avais lancé la mise à jour
<moustafa> Larriv: Peux-tu nous l'indiquer?
<Larriv> via, system>administration>Update Manager
<moustafa> Larriv: Aussi: quelle version d'Ubuntu utilises-tu?
<Larriv> je suis presentement sur la version 10.04 et jessai dupdater a 10.10
<moustafa> Dans les sources de logiciel, est-ce que l'option pour "release upgrade" est marquée pour des release "normales" ou à Long-Terme?
<Larriv> moustafa, normal
<Larriv> moustafa, tu crois pouvoire maider ?
<deuxpi> Larriv: est-ce que tu as des paquets qui ne viennent pas d'Ubuntu ? (dépots supplémentaires, PPA, etc.) ?
<moustafa> Larriv: Je vais faire ce que je peux pour aider, mais je ne garantis rien pour l'instant
<moustafa> Larriv: As-tu essayé de faire l'upgrade par le Terminal?
<Larriv> deuxpi, comment je fait pour savoire sa, je suis nul en ubuntu
<Larriv> moustafa, non, peux tu me dire la, ou les command
<deuxpi> Larriv: ce sont des ajouts qui doivent être faits manuellement, alors si tu n'en a pas ajouté c'est correct :)
<moustafa> Larriv: Ouvre un Terminal en allant par Applications -> Terminal
<moustafa> Larriv: ensuite, mets la commande suivante: sudo update-manager -d
<Larriv> deuxpi, oui je crois en avoire ajouter, veux tu le lien de mon source.list.d http://pastebin.com/BBceCL1d
<moustafa> Ton source.list a l'air de prendre en compte Jaunty aussi
<deuxpi> Larriv: merci, ça m'a l'air d'être juste des dépôts Ubuntu... parfait
<Larriv> moustafa, ?? je suis nul avec ubuntu tu peux mexpliquer
<deuxpi> moustafa: c'est le CD d'installation
<deuxpi> Larriv: est-ce que tu peux poster le contenu de /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log et /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log de la même manière s.v.p ?
<Larriv> je croit que je vais simplement telecharger ubuntu 10.10 et recomencer linstalation neuf
<Larriv> jai installer ubuntu tweak je crois que c'est la source de mon problem
<deuxpi> peut-être
<deuxpi> si quelqu'un veut avoir un système stable, vaut mieux se tenir loin des "tweaks" :)
<moustafa> C'est probable que oui. Faut généralement avoir un système "vanille" pour que l'upgrade se fasse normal
<moustafa> La stabilité est subjective, mais c'est quand même vrai
<Larriv> moustafa, oui merci bcq de votre aide toulmonde, mes jaime avoire mes machine prope donc je vai re installer
<moustafa> De plus, les "tweaks" d'Ubuntu Tweak ne sont pas majeurs.  Ils permettent d'ajouter ou d'enlever des sources de logiciels en un clic, mais c'est a peu pres tout
<moustafa> Bonne installation, Larriv 
<Larriv> merci
<Larriv> ia du monde qui fond du rap ou en ecoute ici
<Larriv> ??
<Lrrr> brrr...
<Larriv> jai mon propre home studio, mes je veux pas me faire juger car je fait du rap, c'est plus hiphop que rap ce que je fait resemble a du sir pathetik mes je ne parle pas de drug et de ce que je nest pas (argent, bling bling, auto, et grosse maison) je me suis sortie de la drug en ecrivant et maintenant je le chante, je chante pour oublier mon passer c'est comme ma nouvelle drug, je chant le plus souvent pour racnter ske jetai et faire comprendre au jeune
<Larriv>  de ne pas prendre de drug et perde le controle
<Larriv> Lrrr,  ??
<Larriv> Lrrr, je sait que le rap/hip hop est mal vue
<Larriv> et jesai de changer sa
<Larriv> jesai de metre du positif dans la chanson
<Larriv> pas parler pour inciter les jeune a aller trouver la rue
<Larriv> mes plutot pour les sortire
<Larriv> Lrrr, qu'est-ce que tu en pense ?:)
<Lrrr> J'en penses que je me fou pas mal du texte quand les arrangements son intelligents
<moustafa> Larriv: Il n'y a pas de mauvais styles, juste des mauvais interprètes.  ;)
<moustafa> Sauf le country :p
<Larriv> moustafa, jaime ta facon de voire les chose :P
<Larriv> hahaha wa sartin lol
<Larriv> mes jai quand meme de la misere avec le style et le mode de vie des rapeur lol
<Larriv> je fait du rap, mes jai pas pour autant les jeans qui traine sur le plancher
<Larriv> MagicFab, jai besoin de ton aide :) jesai de graver Ubuntu 10.10 sur un cd, donc jai telecharger le fichier .iso et jutilise cd/dvd creator, quand je vien pour graver il me demande si veux veux (burn as file) ou (burn content) que doit-je faire ?:)
<Larriv> hey, jai un problem, jesai de booter mon ordi avec un cd de ubuntu 10.10 pour installer une copie fraiche, et sa me donne cette ereure, (process:348): (Lib-WARNING **:getpwuid_re): failed due to unknown user id (o)
<Mobidoy> Larriv tu es sous quoi pour graver ? Ubuntu ou windows ?
<Mobidoy> Est-ce que c'est encore cyphermox qui travail sur evolution ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-12
<Larriv> Bonjoure toulmonde :)
<Larriv> MagicFab, tu est la :)?
<Larriv> quand jessai de conecter mon iphone sa ne marche pas jai faite des recherche sur google et je ne trouve rien pour maider, ca me donne cet ereure: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<mathben> Bonjour!
<mathben> Dorénavant, je serai plus présent sur irc ^^ (maintenant que je suis en stage)
<Lrrr_> T'es en stage à quel endroit?
<mathben> Chez Accedian Network, une compagnie qui fait des appareils de réseautage
<mathben> La plupart des employés utilisent ubuntu comme poste de travail :)
<mathben> Larriv: Je ne veux pas être bête, as-tu été voir cette documentation pour ton iphone? http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/iphone
<mathben> Puis, mon mandat est de développement leur logiciel de test pour leur matériel. On utilise le langage python
<Lrrr_> ok
<Larriv> mathben, merci quand meme mes jai installer quelque package et mon problem est resolue :)
<mathben> Lrrr_: C'est quoi ton travail?
<Lrrr_> Analyste chez Revolution Linux
<Mobidoy> Woot, ma machine de guerre est de retour de chez Asus :)
<JunK-Y> je me demande si Asus est un fabricant ou une compagnie de retour :)
<Mobidoy> lol, j'en ai ete responsable... Mise a jour de Bios qui a mal tournée :) 
<JunK-Y> ok, je connais pas mal de monde que leurs cartes graphiques ont du être retourné.
<Mobidoy> Ahh :) Une chose, pour les portables, la garantie est excellente... Tu as droit à un incident responsable (échapé par terre, coup, déversement de liquide) dans la première année et ils te remplacent ton portable gratuitement :) 
<Lrrr_> les petites fan qui couine
<Lrrr_> j'ai eu ça
<Lrrr_> J'ai un (note|net)book Asus et je suis très satisfait
<Mobidoy> rien de mieux que de l'huile a machine a coudre pour les petites fans qui couinnent :) 
<Mobidoy> Oui moi aussi je suis tres satisfait... C'est un G73-JW, une vrai bombe :) 
<Mobidoy> Le service de réparation aussi est bon, 7 jours total 
<mathben> Mobidoy: beau portable, il est comment lourd ce char d'assault?
<Mobidoy> Quand meme lourd... mais leger pour un 17 pouces mathben, 8 livres
<Mobidoy> Et c'est un vrai laptop.... il ne chauffe pas vraiment, tres bien refroidis donc, ont peu facilement l'avoir sur les cuisses
<Lrrr_> meh
<Lrrr_> C'est ça que j'ai: http://www.notebookreview.com/price/product.asp?pid=173404&productFamilyID=1264
<Lrrr_> 10", pour constraster
<Mobidoy> a peine different ;-)
<Lrrr_> le miens à pas vraiment besosin d'être refroidit
<Mobidoy> pis ca fait la job.... autre leger details, ta batterie dure 4 a 5 fois plus longtemps :-)
<Lrrr_> non c'est un 3 cell que j'ai. À moins que t'a batterie dure 45 minutes...
<Mobidoy> si je le fait runner dans le tapis... gros max 1:30 :)
<Lrrr_> en usage normal je fais 2h15.
<Lrrr_> avec une plus grosse batterie c'est p-e 5 ou 6 h
<Mobidoy> avec un terminator de canadian tire je fais environ ca, 5 heures... mais je quadruple le poid lol ! 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, travail tu encore sur evolution ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ben oui
<cyphermox> je travaille sur tout le desktop, si tu as un bug ca va me faire plaisir de regarder ca
<Larriv> Bonsoir toulmonde :)
<cyphermox> Bonsoir, Larriv 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox ok, si tu recois un courriel avec une adresse, quand tu clique dessus pour l'ouvrir dans le navigateur, il converti les code url come %3d ( qui equivaut a = )
<Mobidoy> Je peut te faire suivre le courriel si tu veux.. :) 
<cyphermox> ouin je comprendrai mieux :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-13
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, c'est parti... c'est dans l'attache "voir votre soumission" < :) 
<Mobidoy> a et en passant, le nm-applet ne fonctionne pas sous 10.10... certaines dépendances ne sont que pour Natty
<cyphermox> ok
<Larriv> cyphermox, jai besoin daide a sharer des folder sur ubuntu10.10 ma blonde a ubuntu sur son laptop et jaimerai pouvoir sharer des fichier avec elle
<Musashimaru> Larriv, tu es sous windows?
<Larriv> musashimaru, moi et ma blonde on est tout les deux sur ubuntu 10.10
<Larriv> quelqun connai le scripts de xchat qui active la touche tab pour ecrire automatiquement le nick de qulqun quand je lui parle exemple: Lar>Tab=Larriv,
<Musashimaru> tu as la version nfs, pas simple, ou la version simple: tu selectionnes un repertoire et tu fais click droit propriété et dans la tabulation share
<Musashimaru> Larriv, c'Est par defaut dans xchat... tu utilises xchat ou xchat-gnome?
<Larriv> Musashimaru, ah ok lol javai pas taper la bonne touche :)
<Musashimaru> ca arrive
<Larriv> Musashimaru, cela marche maintenant :P
<Larriv> Musashimaru, tu peux maider avec mon souci de file sharing ??
<Musashimaru> oui, mais je t'ai répondu là
<Musashimaru> regarde au dessus
<Musashimaru> tu selectionnes un repertoire et tu fais click droit propriété et dans la tabulation share tu configures comme tu veux
<Larriv> Musashimaru, seul chose que je voi, sans quand tu ma demander si jetai sur windows7
<Musashimaru> je viens de répéter
<Larriv> mes sur lordi a ma blonde je doit donc aller dans network et je devrai i voire les fichier donc jai selectioner pour partager avec mon ordi ?
<Larriv> Musashimaru, ah ok je voit le fichier maintenant, je croyais que cela etait plus dificile que sa lol
<Musashimaru> ca ne devrait pas... :)
<Larriv> Musashimaru, mes sa me demande un password pour acceder au dossier, jai eseiller le pass de son ordi et aussi du mien et cela ne marche pas
<Musashimaru> dans les droits, là où tu as créé le partage, tu dois ajouter des autorisation, ou laisser en leture pour tout le monde
<Musashimaru> Tu dois aussi avoir les bons droits sur le répertoire
<Larriv> Musashimaru, tu peux mexliquer comment faire ?
<Musashimaru> coche guest access dans les options de partage
<Larriv> Musashimaru, merci sa marche maintenant
<Larriv> Musashimaru, jaurai besoin daide pour installer une imprimant hp wi-fi sur mon ordi. tu peux maider?
<Musashimaru> Mais attebtion, tout le monde sur le réseau peut voir ce partage. Donc si tu te connecte sur un wifi public, je te conseille de désactiver le partage
<Musashimaru> je n'ai jamais installé d'imprimante sur linux
<Musashimaru> donc je n'ai aucune idée de comment ca fonctionne
<Larriv> Musashimaru, ok merci, mes si je veux metre un password pour faire le partage de mes fichier comment je fait ca
<Musashimaru> je ne sais pas trop la méthode simple, car jene l'ai pas fait chez moi, ou sinon, je l'ait fait sur des trucs beaucoup plus complexes
<Larriv> Musashimaru, daccord merci quand meme
<Musashimaru> désolé... faut pas autoriser les guest, mais faut aprés choisir qui à le droit d'y accéder, mais je ne sais pas trop où c'est
<mathben> Bon matin!
<Lrrr> g'day m8
<MagicFab> Nouvelle question sur Shapado: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/comment-configurer-ubuntu-10-10-sur-hp-envy-14-avec-switchable-graphics
<Larriv> bonjour toulmonde
<Lrrr> lo
<Larriv> sava
<Lrrr> oui
<Mobidoy> Salut Larriv, toi, ca va ?
<Larriv> Mobidoy, tres bien:) et toi ?
<Mobidoy> Ouaip.... Avec ma bombe de retour de chez Asus, ca peut pas mieux aller :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, ta bombe ? lol
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, aurais-tu le temps de me faire un dessin vectoriel pour me faire un auto-collant pour mettre sur mon portable ? Quelque chose avec l'adresse http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/, je vais le collant sur le dessus de mon portable.... Ca serait pour les Ubuntu hour... J'y vais seul ce soir car monsieur cyphermox ce prélasse au beau soleil de Dallas !! 
<Mobidoy> Larriv, http://rog.asus.com/Product.aspx?PId=39
<Mobidoy> Larriv, c'est ca ma bombe :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, la je voit pourquois tu apelle sa ta bombe, merde lol jen veux un:) comment sa coute
<Mobidoy> +/- 1700$ 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, daccord je croit que je vait regarder pour ce laptop :)
<Mobidoy> Mais j'ai changer un des 2 disques dur pour mettre un SSD de 128 GB....
<Lrrr> T'a du budget
<Mobidoy> Larriv, il y a 2 modele, le JH et le JW, je te suggere le JW
<Mobidoy> Lrrr, lol, vieux militaire sur le bords de la retraite... Avec pension d'ancien Combattant... Ca aide :) 
<Larriv> Lrrr, je travaille fort dison pour mon argent :P
<Lrrr> Mobidoy: ouais je vois
<Mobidoy> Seul probleme c'est que ma blonde elle a comprends toujours Millionaire au lieu de Militaire !! 
<Lrrr> Je travail en informatique avec des netbooks et des pentium 3
<Lrrr> j'ai juste un X2 4400 qui se défend un peu
<Lrrr> cordonnier mal chaussé dit-on
<Larriv> Lrrr, lol c'est vrai
<Larriv> Mobidoy, hahahah trops drole lol :p les femme sont pareille je croit lol
<Larriv> moi je fait du nettoyage a haut pression dans les usine de pate et papier, un water pressur a 25 000lb sa prend des bras pour travailler avec sa 12heure de temps mes sa paye bien :)
<Mobidoy> Lrrr, ouin bin ca, c'est toujours comme ca... Je suis tech electronique pour l'armée (ou plutot j'etait) pis j'ai jamais rien réparer de mes  choses.... mais je réparais celle des autres lol ! 
<Mobidoy> Larriv, oui elle sont toute pareil mais, l'armée m'a aussi appris a avoir le dernier mot a la maison.... Oui mon amour !! 
<Larriv> Mobidoy,  hahah :P
<Mobidoy> Larriv, je pourrais jamais faire ta job... j'ai de la difficulté a ouvrir une bouteille d'eau maintenant lol !! 
<Lrrr> vous vivez probablement tous les deux mieux que moi malgré mon niveau d'étude
<Larriv> Mobidoy, c'est pas tres dificile. la premiere fois tu tombe sur le dos assurement.. lol mes apres tu aprend a utiliser ton poid pour te balancer, donc je suis pencher presque sur le plancher pour lutiliser, mes le seul probleme c'est quand un tuyau ce brise, tu tombe a plein visage
<Larriv> Lrrr, ... je ne sait pas, mes pour mon age avoire un job comme cela je me dit tres chanceux, je nait que 20ans
<Larriv> Mes avec une fiancer, 2voiture neuf, et une maison neuf dison que je doit budjeter pour ariver
<Mobidoy> Larriv, ca serais trop difficile quand meme pour moi... je eut rien faire lol... ca fait 2 ans et demi que je suis en arret Médicale.... :)
<Mobidoy> Lrrr, ouin le domaine informatique est plus aussi payant que dans le temps....
<Larriv> Mobidoy, daccord cela ne doit pas etre facile,
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: qu'est-ce que tu as en tête comme design ?
<Larriv> Mobidoy, http://www.aquajetsme.com/index.php?pid=13 sa resemble a sa un ce que je fait, en 10second jenleve 5pouce de beton 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, rien de spécial, probablement juste le logo d'ubuntu pis l'adresse.... Quelque chose de base mais, qui vas droit au but :) 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: j'aurai probablement pas le temps avant la fin de la fin de semaine, mais je vais regarder ça :)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, pas de presse, Merci.... je pars pour l'heure Ubuntu a Longueuil dans environ 3 heures et demi donc, ca te donne un ti lousse :P Non serieux, c'est pas Urgent... 
<Mobidoy> Larriv, ouin, mechante presion lol.... pas pour moi :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, lol quand je disait que je travaille fort pour mon argent lol.. :)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, je te confirme, à moins d'imprévue, que je serais la demain pour ton Ubuntu Hour !!! 
<Mobidoy> Larriv, ouin lol
<Larriv> Mobidoy, c'est tres dangereux aussi, ia quelque mois, on etai deux un a coter de lautre, pour hydro-demolire un mure de beton et lautre a glisser, et son get deau a fraper ma botte a embout dacier, et ma botte c'est carement detruite mes mon pied est rester impact
<Mobidoy> Larriv, pas surprenant avec des jets de cette puissance 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, regard ca si sa tinteresse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf1Y68Uvjdc
<Larriv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtsF0uiFPrc&NR=1
<Mobidoy> Seras pas long, je dois effacer des doublons dans un fichier Calc.... y a plus de 6000 entrées faque, c'est long lol
<Mobidoy> Larriv, ouin, ca last solide :) 
<Larriv> Mobidoy, wep
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un connais un étudiant ou professeur du département d'informatique du Cégep Édouard-Montpetit ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-14
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, pas de client encore ce soir.... mais j'ai pensée à quelque chose... 
<cyphermox> ah?
<Ankman> oi
<Mobidoy> connais-tu un étudiant ou un professeur du département d'informatique à Edouard Montpetit ? 
<cyphermox> non, mais c'est une bonne idée ;D
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ont pourrais faire afficher ou diffuser les rencontre la-bas :) 
<Mobidoy> Ouaip :) 
<Mobidoy> Je vais essayer d'entrée en contact avec eu demain après l'heure Ubuntu D'outremont
<Musashimaru> j'ai un problème de 3D. J'ai installé les drivers, mais je sais pas comment les activer
<Mobidoy> lesquel ? 
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, quel drivers ? Ati, Nvidia, Fglrx etc... 
<Musashimaru> wait, tel
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, j'ai aussi demandé à deuxpi de nous faire un autocollant que je vais imprimer avec le logo d'ubuntu et l'adresse d'ubuntu-Qc :) 
<Musashimaru> powervr
<Mobidoy> ok... je vérifis :) 
<Musashimaru> en fait, j'ai installé ubuntu-omap4-extras...
<Mobidoy> as-tu redémarrer ? 
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> mais glx-gears est toujours à 6fps
<Mobidoy> toujours a la recherche Musashimaru 
<Mobidoy> Bizarre je trouve presque rien comme info sur ce package 
<Musashimaru> je m'en doute un peu.... :)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, très cool. désolé, on hack, là je crois avoir trouvé comment régler un gros bug dans time-admin
<Musashimaru> bon, ben moi j'y vais. bye
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, pas de trouble, je comprends ca que tu as tes choses a faire :) 
<deuxpi> weird... Unity m'a dit que mon hardware n'était pas supporté...
<Mobidoy> bah deuxpi, Unity fait de la discrimination... Il veut rien savoir de mon Hardware :P 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, au point où j'en suis c'est plus tellement la job, juste que je suis "dans la zone"
<cyphermox> ca va bien alors je reste concentré.
<Lrrr_> eh, je viens de fork-bomber un de mes serveurs
<Lrrr_> may be tired
<Lrrr_> There goes Nagios freaking out.
<Lrrr_> ok c'est règlé...
<Mobidoy> Je comprends ca cyphermox :) 
<Mobidoy> oups, il est parti lol
<Ironwind25> salut sa va
<Mobidoy> Oui toi? 
<Ironwind25> ben oui sa va
<Ironwind25> je suis nouveau sur le site et le irc
<Mobidoy> cool :) Bienvenue :) 
<Ironwind25> merci 
<Ironwind25> sa fait longtemps que tu est menbre
<Mobidoy> non, environ 3 mois 
<Ironwind25> ok parfait et puis depuis que tu est ici ect ce que ton linux c est developper
<Mobidoy> enormément... 
<Mobidoy> Tu es nouveau dans linux aussi ? 
<Ironwind25> oui
<Mobidoy> Et tu cherche à apprendre ? 
<Ironwind25> je viens de lacher mon windows 7 sa fait environ 2mois
<Ironwind25> oui je veut apprendre
<Mobidoy> Ok.... pour un bon  départ, commence par ceci: http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-12827-reprenez-le-controle-a-l-aide-de-linux.html
<Ironwind25> il at a beaucoup de documentation sa fait lourd je trouvew
<Mobidoy> Oui mais commence par ce cours gratuit et très bien fait... par la suite, tu vas voir que ca coule bien...
<Mobidoy> Tu vas même chercher à en apprendre plus.
<Ironwind25> je connaissait je suis rendue la # 1) Archiver et compresser Icône du chapitre      * tar : assembler des fichiers dans une archive     * gzip & bzip2 : compresser une archive     * unzip & unrar : décompresser les .zip et .rar     * Q.C.M.
<Ironwind25> dans la partie 4
<Ironwind25> merci
<Mobidoy> ouaip je vois... 
<Ironwind25> ect ce que tu as appris tout le tutorel du site du 0 concernant linux
<Mobidoy> j'ai commencer par la moi aussi... ensuite, tout dépendant ce que tu veux pousser, nous pouvons te guider
<Ironwind25> a oki merci c est ce que je voulais savoir
<Mobidoy> oui au complet
<Ironwind25> parfait
<Ironwind25> petite question comme ca est ce que tu gagne ta vit avec l informatique
<Ironwind25> ???
<Mobidoy> pas encore.... Je suis technicien en electronique pour l'armée mais, pres de la retraite... MAIS, il y en a plusieur ici qui le font :) 
<Lrrr_> .o/
<Ironwind25> ok
<Ironwind25> j aimerais bien moi aussi gagnier ma vie avec l informatique
<Mobidoy> Lui justement s'en ai un :) Lrrr_ 
<Ironwind25> j espere que sa va arriver un jour
<Ironwind25> kk merci
<Mobidoy> Ca pourrais bien, et crois moi, Linux et spécialement Ubuntu pourrais avoir énormément d'ouverture dans les années à venir donc, tu es à la bonne place
<Ironwind25> c est ce que je me suis dit avec ubuntu c est le commencement du operatin system
<Mobidoy> Les palliers gouvernementaux un peu partout dans le monde s'ouvre au monde du Libre, Ubuntu offre une expérience conviviale au usager donc, les entreprises vont suivrent... 
<Ironwind25> oui c est sure
<Mobidoy> Tu es de quel région si c'est pas trop idiscret 
<Ironwind25> je suis de la gaspesie
<Ironwind25> rocher -perce tu connais
<Ironwind25> ??
<Mobidoy> Oui je connais, ok c'est a toi que j'ai répondu sur le forum aujourd'hui :) 
<Ironwind25> justement c est moi
<Ironwind25> merci pour m avoir repondue
<Mobidoy> aucun problême... 
<Ironwind25> et toi de quel endroit viens tu
<Mobidoy> Tu vas voir, parfois tu écrit, ici ou sur le forum et ca peut prendre du temps mais... 
<Mobidoy> Chateauguay
<Ironwind25> ok
<Ironwind25> Tu vas voir, parfois tu écrit, ici ou sur le forum et ca peut prendre du temps mais... tu veut dire par la que l information n entre pas tout de suite
<Mobidoy> Mais la réponse vas venir.... Parfois les gens sont trop concentré dans leurs programmation mais, il y a un log du forum donc, certain retourne le lire
<Ironwind25> ok je comprens merci du tuyau
<Mobidoy> et vont te répondre quand tu seras la
<Ironwind25> excuse moi pour les faute
<Ironwind25> mon taptouche n est pas au points
<Mobidoy> pas de problême :)
<Ironwind25> hahaha
<Ironwind25> excuse moi mon petit animal m appel je vais revenir sa sera pas long
<Mobidoy> lol.... j'ai un taptouche 2 doigts 2 verres d'eau (pour refroidire les 2 doigts qui tappe) 
<Ironwind25> c est l heure du pipi
<Ironwind25> hahaha
<Ironwind25> je reviesnc est pas long
<Mobidoy> ok... passes-tu par le site web pour te connecter ici ou tu utilise Xchat ? 
<Mobidoy> je reviens moi aussi
<Ironwind25> je suis de retour
<Mobidoy> Moi aussi 
<Ironwind25> j ai passer par le lien que tu as mit dans le forum
<Ironwind25> pourquoi
<Mobidoy> si tu veux, tu peux installer xchat qui est un client IRC donc, un programme fait pour ca :)
<Ironwind25> est ce que c est mieux ou...
<Mobidoy> Il y a des fonctions inclues que tu ne retrouve pas sur le site web... 
<Ironwind25> ok parfait  le lien
<Mobidoy> c'est fait spécialement pour le IRC
<Ironwind25> ok
<Mobidoy> Vas dans Application et dans le bas, logiteque Ubuntu
<Mobidoy> Recherche Xchat
<Mobidoy> c'est la que tu l'installe... comme tout les programmes ou presque
<Ironwind25> a ok parfait c est dans la lib de logiciel de ubuntu 
<Mobidoy> ou tu utilise la methode avec apt-get que tu as vue sur le site du zero
<Ironwind25> merci
<Ironwind25> parfait
<Mobidoy> donc, fenetre de terminale, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Ironwind25> je l ai trouver
<Mobidoy> une fois que tu t'habitues avec apt-get, tu n'utiliseras plus la logiteque :) 
<Ironwind25> c est un grand pas je crois dans linux
<Ironwind25> le fameux terminal
<Ironwind25> je suis determiner a l`apprendre
<Mobidoy> oui s'en ai un...
<Ironwind25> hahahaha
<Mobidoy> ca ouvre beaucoup de porte et te permet de voir toute la puissance de linux
<Ironwind25> petite question quels motifs qui ta amener a linux
<Mobidoy> la liberte...
<Mobidoy> libre d'utiliser ce que je veux... 
<Mobidoy> Libre de donner le look que je veux a mon ordi
<Mobidoy> sa puissance
<Ironwind25> ok
<Ironwind25> pas mal  le mem que moi
<Mobidoy> mais surtout, tout ce que tu peut en apprendre
<Ironwind25> moi je trouve que windows rent c est utilisateur comment dire ignorant mes linux developpe la personne qui est derriere la machine
<Ironwind25> moi j ai passer comme 8 ans sous windows et ce que j ai appris je me le demande
<Mobidoy> disont que Linux permet d'explorer plus loin.... Beaucoup plus loin :) La grosse différence selon moi, c'est que sous linux, tu en as pour tout les styles d'utilisateurs...
<Ironwind25> c est en plein sa
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un qui veut seulement utiliser sont ordi, il le peut.... Quelqu'un qui veut pousser plus loin et la configurer, ce faire un serveur etc, c'est possible sous linux et, sans attache
<Ironwind25> tu as parfaitement raison sur ce point
<Ironwind25> ce faire un  serveur c est a prochaine etape
<Mobidoy> vas y une chose a la fois mais oui, c'est un bon choix... j'etais exactement comme toi :) 
<Ironwind25> c est pour ca que je ne veut pas aller trop vite dans linux je veut bien le maitriser avant
<Mobidoy> bon choix :) 
<Mobidoy> mais tu vas voir, a un moment, ca debloque et tout semble facile.... 
<Ironwind25> sur ce Mobidoy je te laisse je m en vais me coucher
<Mobidoy> Tu veux aller de plus en plus loin :) 
<Ironwind25> c est mon but avec linux
<Mobidoy> Ok, Bonne nuit et, a bientot :) 
<Ironwind25> a la prochaine
<Ironwind25> bye
<Mobidoy> ciao
<MagicFab> petit rappel: Ubuntu Hour ce midi à Outremont: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/636/detail/
<moustafa> MagicFab: Est-ce que la place prend Interac?
<MagicFab> moustafa, non! bon point :)
<MagicFab> cash only ca fais plusieurs fois qu eje me fais avoir :D
<moustafa> dang.  On dirait qu'il faudrait que je passe mon tour :/
<Mobidoy> J'y suis déjà.... Je vous y attends :) 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, :)
<deuxpi> Il y a une banque Scotia au coin de Bernard si je me souviens bien
<deuxpi> vous avez vu ça ?!? : http://googletranslate.blogspot.com/2011/01/new-look-for-google-translate-for.html
<deuxpi> "Google Translate for Android"
<Mobidoy> merci deuxpi, je savais même pas que ca existait :)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, deuxpi, vous connaissez un professeur ou étudiant du département d'informatique du Cégep Edouard Montpetit ? 
<Mobidoy> J'aimerai y faire annoncer l'Heure Ubuntu de Longueuil. Ont fait ça à 2 pas du Cégep ! 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, non mais suffit d'appeler :)
<MagicFab> deuxpi, oui pour la Banque - il y a plusieurs guichets a proximité
<deuxpi> je crois que c'est le plus proche
<MagicFab> non, y'en a un aussi dans le UniPrix sur parc, à ~50m
<deuxpi> ah ! avoir su :)
<MagicFab> on apprends :D
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, c'est ce que je vais faire à mon retour à la maison :) 
<deuxpi> mais j'habite plus dans le coin...
<Mobidoy> juste pour deuxpi, je vais partir une heure ubuntu dans le coin de Verdun ou Lasalle lol ! 
<Mobidoy> mais juste si tu fais mes collants :P 
<MagicFab> bon jarrive
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, assez complet le post sur les forums pour ACPI... mais c'est pas mal vieux pour être bien utile on dirait
<Mobidoy> Tu es sur que c'est pour moi ca cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> ton courriel sur la liste, en réponse à Gilbert?
<Mobidoy> ok :) 
<komputes> Hey guys can you mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<komputes> MagicFab: ^ Tweet/Dent if possible
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un sais si il est possible de synchroniser une souris Logitech avec le unifying receiver sous ubuntu ? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, il ne fonctionne pas  ? j'en ai une et c'est ce receiver. Fonctionne bien, rien de spécial à faire.
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, tu l'avais synchroniser sur un poste Windows avat ? 
<Mobidoy> *avant
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, pas du tout, c'est des récepteurs RF. Le "sync" se fait à partir de l'appareil, pas du récepteur.
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, pas pour la performance MX, elle n'a pas de bouton pour synchro, tu dois l'activer via software et ensuite, allumé la souris pour qu'il la voit
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ah génial!!!
<Mobidoy> lol oui.... je vasi trouvé la solution ! 
<MagicFab> elel ne fonctionne pas du tout /
<MagicFab> ?
<Mobidoy> si je prends le recepteur avec laquel elle est déjà syncro, oui mais, si j'en prends un nouveau, il me faut une session windows pour la synchronisé avant... 
<MagicFab> ça regarde mal...
<MagicFab> http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Trackballs/Linux-Unifying-Support/td-p/548124
<MagicFab> http://blog.mattwoodward.com/using-logitech-unifying-receiver-on-linux
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, faudrait implémenter l'encryption qu'ils utilisent
<MagicFab> voici la doc sur le protocole si ça t'intéresse :)
<MagicFab> http://www.logitech.com/images/pdf/roem/Advanced_24_Unifying_FINAL070709.pdf
<Mobidoy> Merci :) 
<MagicFab> donc à retourner au magasin :)
<Mobidoy> ouin....
<Ankman> oh
<deuxpi> "The initial encryption keys are programmed at the factory when the devices are paired to their receiver.
<deuxpi> est-ce que tu peux vraiment les connecter ensemble, même avec windows ?
<Mobidoy> Je vais essayer voir sur le portable de ma blonde... dans 5-10 minutes deuxpi mais, je crois bien que oui car, le but de cette unifying key c'est justement, de pouvoir jumelé plusieurs périphériques sur une même clé
<deuxpi> ok, j'imagine qu'il faudrait capturer l'échange de clés via usb
<GringoStar> #
<Mobidoy> Bon, une souris peu seulement ce lier à un Unifier mais, un Unifier peut avoir plusieurs souris/claviers
<Mobidoy> Toujours dans le mid-ouest cyphermox ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, oui, je reviens demain soir
<Mobidoy> Dac, pas  eu la chance d'appeler à Édouard Montpetit aujourd'hui, MagicFab a prit tout mon temps j/k, je vais le faire Lundi
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-15
<Mobidoy> Tiens la CIA est debarqué !!!! Pas besoin de fermé ce canal... Nous ne parlons pas de WikiLeak !!!
<Mobidoy> Ca a fonctionné :) 
<Musashimaru> comme tu leur a fait peur...
<Musashimaru> as
<Mobidoy> Ouaip :) à un point tel qu'il est même pas venu à l'heure Ubuntu D'outremont !!!
<Mobidoy> Juste au cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas remarquer, c'est de toi qu'ont parle IdleOne :P 
<IdleOne> lol
<Musashimaru> ouais...
<Mobidoy> Brb, je dois reconfigurer mon Access Point
<IdleOne> je faisais un peut de reconaissance
<Musashimaru> y'a balde à la télé... le meilleur film jamais fait...
<Ankman> film?
<Musashimaru> comme il s'est trop fait déconnecté le Mobidoy
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, tu connais le nom de la bouffe au cafe araucariat (or however it is called) qui viens dans un bol de terre cuite ??? 
<IdleOne> ummm
<IdleOne> donne moi une minute
<Mobidoy> MagicFab m'a fait mangé ca ce midi... je suis encore plein lol 
<Musashimaru> tagine?
<Mobidoy> nope !!!
<IdleOne> me souviens pas du nom
<IdleOne> ahhhh pastel de.....
<IdleOne> pastel de algo no me accuerdo
<Mobidoy> lol, c'est lui qui a donner le nom a serveuse pour moi 
<Mobidoy> oui c'est ca !! 
<Mobidoy> Merci
<IdleOne> non c'est pas ca
<IdleOne> mais ca commence avec, pastel de
<Mobidoy> Ca bourre solide en tout cas !!! 
<IdleOne> oui!
<Mobidoy> oui pastel de
<IdleOne> il l'on pas sur le menu
<IdleOne> juste de special je crois
<Mobidoy> Pastel de Choclo
<deuxpi> "pastel de algo no me accuerdo" + "oui c'est ca !!" = :D
<Mobidoy> http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/menu/1548156?p=0
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: that's it. pastel de choclo
<Mobidoy> ouiap, j'ai trouver le menu :) 
<IdleOne> deuxpi: tu comprend l'espagnole
<deuxpi> ça fait une éternité que j'ai pas mangé qqch comme ça :)
<deuxpi> mouais
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, tu vas devoir venir... je vais aller te chercher et te ramener a la job si il faut :) 
<deuxpi> j'ai des livres de recettes équatoriens si tu veux :)
<Mobidoy> et IdleOne, accuerdo c'est 1 c acuerdo, si je me souvient bien... 
<deuxpi> les deux c c'est pour l'accent ;)
<IdleOne> haha
<Mobidoy> lol il te sauves le ...
<Mobidoy> *sauve
<Musashimaru> c'Est pas loin de chez moi ce bistro
<deuxpi> ça fait 6 ans que j'ai pas dit un mot d'espagnol
<Mobidoy> Tu devrais venir la semaine prochaine Musashimaru, mais avis a tous, amener du cash, ils ont pas interact :) 
<Musashimaru> faut voir, le vendredi soir, c'est resto avec ma blonde normalement.... :)
<Mobidoy> Je crois qu'ils avaient l'interact avant mais, MagicFab a réussi à le faire sortir car le software n'est pas Libre ! 
<Mobidoy> Ca donne bien Musashimaru, nous y allons le midi :) 
<Musashimaru> je travaille moi...
<Mobidoy> moi... ca veut dire quoi ? lol
<Mobidoy> Bon c'est pas mon cas, en arret forcer depuis 3 ans mais, les autres travaillent aussi :) 
<Musashimaru> ouais, quoi que pour ce que je fais au travail...
<Mobidoy> Pis un Vendredi en plus... Lol :) 
<Musashimaru> ouais...
<Musashimaru> pour ce que je fais en plus
<Mobidoy_> bon changé d'ordi... tu fais quoi ? 
<Mobidoy_> ont vas aussi entraîner hakimsheriff dans le vis en lui faisant secher les cours :P 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy_, ma job c'est d'avoir plein d'idées et de regarder plein de compagbnies déposer les brevets à ma place
<hakimsheriff> quoi?
<hakimsheriff> quelq'un a dit mon nom
<Mobidoy> Plaisant.... C'est pas pire que ma femme.... je vous donnes un indice: Elle ne regarde pas par la fenêtre le matin pour ce garder quelque chose à faire l'après midi :) 
<Mobidoy> Oui hakimsheriff, ont vas t'entrainer dans le vis et te faire secher les cours pour venir a l'heure Ubuntu les vendredis midi :) 
<hakimsheriff> jamais!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mobidoy> lol c'est une blague ;P
<Musashimaru> t'as bien raison, y'a même pas de pitounes à leur trucs de geek...
<Mobidoy> tu resterais surpris, pour ce qui est de la parti "Geek"
<hakimsheriff> j'ai meme pas le droit de venir, meme si j'ai pas d'ecole
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu vas me dire que vous êtes pas des geeks?
<Mobidoy> J'en ai pas vue à date au heure Ubuntu Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> ben tu y étais aps?
<Musashimaru> pas
<Mobidoy> Lol nn en tout cas, je suis loin de la.... Plutot une brute. Vieux Militaire de 20 ans de carriere qui en a passer 10 dans les tank :) 
<Musashimaru> ben t'es un geek de tAnk?
<IdleOne> tu sais pouquoi y'a pas de femme a l'heure Ubuntu? a cause de commentaire comme: y'a même pas de pitounes à leur trucs de geek...
<Mobidoy> hakimsheriff, tu pourras venir un jour... ne t'en fait pas !! 
<Mobidoy> Donne toi encore 2-3 ans :) 
<Musashimaru> IdleOne, tu dis ca parce que tu es en colère... :)
<IdleOne> je dis ca parce que c'est vrai
<deuxpi> je suis pas mal d'accord aussi
<Musashimaru> ha ouais, ca doit être a cause de moi alors...
<IdleOne> non, mais l'attitude aide pas
<IdleOne> anyway
<Mobidoy> faudrais organiser un évênement avec les "Cheerleaders" des Alouettes questions de faire tomber les préjugés :) 
<hakimsheriff> sticker"powered by ubuntu" gratuitment sur www.system76.com
<Musashimaru> Ben là, c'Est pas moi qui fait fuir les filles.... C'est surtout qu'elles s'en fichent pour la plupart...
<Musashimaru> Des barbus qui parlent ordinateur, c'Est pas super sexy
<deuxpi> oh snap ! :)
<Musashimaru> En plus, les geek, faut que ca viennen avec un manuel d'entretient... c'est pas simple a comprendre pour une fille... Heureusement, y'a: http://copinedegeek.com/
<IdleOne> What you don't understand is that when you objectify women like calling them "pitoune" it does not give them any reason to want to come and see what an Ubuntu hour is. One day you will learn the women are just as interested in technology as men.
<IdleOne> They have a lot to offer and some of the most productive Ubuntu members are women.
<Musashimaru> J'avoue, j'en ai connue une plus geek que le plus geek des geeks que je connais quand arrivait le temps de parler de WOW
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, Gotta agree with that, mostly the last part "women are just as interested in technology as men." as mine cost a fortune in new gadgets !! 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, ben pas la mienne... Elle vient juste d'Avoir sont premier cellulaire
<Mobidoy> hakimsheriff, merci pour l'info et, si tu veux etre original, il y en a un beau à imprimer ici http://deuxpi.com
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, faut dire que je ne me plaint pas.... quand je veut une nouvelle bebelle, je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup d'argument pour la convaincre :) 
<Musashimaru> ben moi j'Achète avec mes sous alors elle dit rien.... faut juste que ca prenne pas trop de place dans la maison.... :)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, tu devrais ajouter un google Adsens a ton site... je vais lui faire de la pub avec les collants :) 10% pour moi, 90% pour toi :P lol 
<Musashimaru> il est cool le site deuxpi.com... Y'a le même avec un serveur au bout?
<Mobidoy> grrr lol deuxpi.ca
<Mobidoy> grrr lol http://deuxpi.ca hakimsheriff 
<deuxpi> Musashimaru: tu parle du logo ?
<deuxpi> parles
<Musashimaru> non, Mobidoy a donné deuxpi.com comme site, et donc ben y'avais rien...
<deuxpi> aaaaah
<Musashimaru> deuxpi, ton blog tourne au rythme de un post par an?
<Musashimaru> faut se rendre à l'évidence.... ma pandaboard rame parce que la carte SD avance pas...
<deuxpi> mouais.....
<deuxpi> faut croire que j'ai pas grand chose à dire :)
<Musashimaru> je crois que c'est clair
<IdleOne> et pourtant tu parle beaucoup
<Mobidoy> 1-0 IdleOne 
<IdleOne> hehe
<Musashimaru> ben oui, c'est ca le concept...
<deuxpi> ouch !
<IdleOne> esque Martin Gamache viens ici?
<IdleOne> esque < ca ce du francais
<IdleOne> :P
<Mobidoy> Du francais de la génération des internts :) 
<Mobidoy> *internets
<Mobidoy> Combien de temps encore avant d'avoir un Ubuntu Fonctionnel sur le Nexus One selon vous ?? 
<IdleOne> 7 ans
<Musashimaru> jamais...
<Mobidoy> blahh lol, ils y sont presque.... 
<Musashimaru> Parce que ca va passer à autre chose
<Musashimaru> support 3D, DSP, etc...?
<Mobidoy> Ils ont déjà réussient à 'installer, il ne reste plus qu'a faire fonctionner le touchscreen et, léger détails, de pouvoir y faire des appels :) 
<Mobidoy> http://www.pcworld.com/article/216440/nexus_s_runs_ubuntu_linux_replaceslinux.html
<Musashimaru> bye
<co3dm> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-16
<kanouk> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour
<kanouk> allo Ankman 
<kanouk> ça va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> bien merci :)
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> j'ai essayé xubuntu 9.10 sur mon vieux portable et trop gourmand en ressources
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> ne détecte pas tout mon matériel
<Ankman> material?
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> ma carte SiS
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> j'ai installé autre chose
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-09
<Faiob> Bon soire tout le monde
<Faiob> je souhaite parler a une perssonne s'y connait en cryptolographie .
<Faiob> d'après la RFC nous pouvons trouver les alogrithme utiliser dans une connection ssh avec une connection en mode débogage. voici ce que j'ai trouver  http://paste.ubuntu.com/798463/
<Faiob> mais je sais pas ou esque je peut trouver sur intenet:  comment choisir sont algorythme pour une connection ssh et comment les algorythme choisit la graine d'un RNG ou PRNG ?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-11
<Chex> morning  guys
<cyphermox> hey Chex
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-07
<denarius> salut j'ai eu un proble l'horsque j'ai utilisé bt5 le driver wifi n'étais pas détecté croyez-vous quand installant additionnal drivers ça règlerais mon problème 
<denarius> probleme*
<Musashimaru> bt5? backtrack?
<denarius> oui merci quand merci jai deja eu laide demandé
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-09
<cyphermox> teolemon: 'jour
<teolemon> salut :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-10
<tottto-drummond> bonsoir tout le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2014-01-08
<cyphermox> IdleOne: feeling powerful?
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> don't know why I was +o
<Chex> heh
<cyphermox> magic.
<cyphermox> IdleOne: might have been automatic to go with Ubuntu IRC council semi-god power.
<IdleOne> hah, that is it
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-07
<androz> slt
<Ankman> salad
<androz> Bjr svp ya t-il qq1 connait le nom d1 jeu de course 3d pour ubuntu . mr6
<Ankman> jeu 3d? pheeeew
<Ankman> je joue Unreal Tournament 2004. et crois Borderlands 2 marche bien si on a Nvidia
<Ankman> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeux_vid%C3%A9o_sous_Linux
<androz> je viens de faire un "sudo apt-get install nvidia pheeew" mais ca donn rien
<androz> Package nvidia is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<androz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<androz> is only available from another source
<Ankman> carte Nvidia?
<Ankman> GPU
<Ankman> j'ai AMD (ATI), no Borderlands pour moi :-(
<androz> je veux juste installer un jeux de course 3d sur mon ubuntu 14.04
<Ankman> quel jeu?
<androz> juste un jeu de course 3d.
<androz> mr6
<Ankman> a tu 40 ans et peut-etre aime classic arcade?
<Ankman> pas "3d", mais Pole Position est un jeu j'aime 
<Ankman> c'est de 1981
<Ankman> brb 15 minutes...
<androz> mr6 Ankman pour tes reponses ; ya donc pas de jeu de course 3d sur linux -- je vais m'y faire
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> http://linuxaria.com/article/the-best-driving-games-and-car-games-on-linux
<androz> mr6 à Akman ; c'est exatman un jeu comme "speed dream" que je cherchais -- ok je file l'installer
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-10
<clqvier> Bonjour as tous et toutes. depuis la mise a jour et reboot. mon clavier est devenu qwerty. aussi bien sur 12.04 que 14.04LTS
<Ankman> avait 2 linux a disque dure?
<clqvier> Oui le 2 os sont installer sur disque dur
<clqvier> les 2 OS
<clqvier> et mise a jour [Upgrade[
<Ankman> grub (boot loader) probablement selecte l'autre installation?
<Ankman> essayer de reboot mais arete grub select autre kernel
<Yves> Salut
<Ankman> salut
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> Bonjour
<Yves> on peut-tu s'aider?
<Yves> J'peux-tu faire de quoi pour toi?
<Ankman> ok
<Yves> alors.... je vous écoute....
<Ankman> mais mon francaise c'est pa bon
<Yves> ça semble pas pire
<Yves> tu viens d'où?
<Yves> kesako place sur la planète?
<Ankman> ?
<Yves> <--- Québec
<Yves> toi?
<Yves> Pose ta question mon ami
<Yves> use language you want
<Yves> parla your favor
<Ankman> anglais
<Ankman> j'ai pas des questions :-)
<Ankman> mais essayer d'aide
<Yves> Gentil tout plein
<Yves> Connais-tu le J?
<Yves> Pas grave
<Yves> je ferai appel à leur communauté
<Yves> je suis ici pour garder cet endroit actif :)
<Ankman> J? non
<Yves> C'est pas grave
<Marandlal> a
<Ankman> a
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-11
<Tuxmax> des tech informatique ici?
<Ankman> oui
<Ankman> ;-)
<max_> Salut tout le monde
<tuxmax> Je test linux mint 17.1 rebecca sur mon vieux dell inspiron 6000 et je suis impressioner de la performance
<Guest39833> !nickname tompouce
<Tomp0uce> je suis curieux de savoir de quelle région vous venez?!?! moi je suis de terrebonne
<dagnachew> allo tlm
<Ankman> allo
<dagnachew> Ankman: comment vas tu ?
<Ankman> dagnachew: bien. toi?
<dagnachew> ca vas Ankman journee tranquille
<dagnachew> je viens de finir une bouteille ouverte hier ... je vais attaquer un vin du Chaors ce soir avec des pattes ;)
<dagnachew> Ankman: je t'avais dit j'ai trouvé un gestionnaire de fenetre encore meilleur que i3 ? meme fonctionalité sinon un peu plus et surtout !!!! moins de 1.4 Mib !!!!!!!!!!!!!! bspwm avec sxhdk et bar tout ca moins de 1.4 Mib !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ankman> umm
#ubuntu-qc 2016-01-17
<Sebastien> Hey les boys, j'ai démaré le canal ##Quebec  
<Sebastien> venez faire un tour :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2017-01-09
<Cannelle> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2018-01-11
<xpoliceman> j'ai un notre souci est que j'ai installer apache2,mysql et phpmyadmin en un mot mon serveur web mais le soucie est que lorsque je mette une image dans mes codes php cela n'affiche pas l'image mais quand j'utilise html l'image est bien et belle afficher masi en voyant les directions ou le chemin d'accee cela me montre bien le chemin que dois je faire
<Ankman> mpm_prefork et php7 installee?
<xpoliceman_> on me fait savoir que le contenue de votre page facebook n'est pas disponible
#ubuntu-qc 2018-01-12
<Ankman> indeed
#ubuntu-qc 2020-01-06
<Ankman> haha
